# Berlin 3/3/14



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Berlin bound will post report.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Let me know. Thinking about going to Berlin tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well fished the road bed area from about 9 till 330 with mousejam515 lots of lookers caught nothing mousejam515 caught this 11" crappie that inhaled a big jigging repalla that was the only fish. Ice was about a foot and a half thick tossed everything in the tackle box down the hole.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll look some where else.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

went to the road bed today and same results got one nice shiner bait fish. I think all the lookers I got today were bait fish. ice is still nice and thick but the shoreline was sinking with holes pushing water out of them... im done with berlin fer the year.... just some fyi ~FM~


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I decided to stop going to Berlin as well. The bite is terrible. I'll give it a shot when the ice melts.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> Ice was about a foot and a half thick tossed everything in the tackle box down the hole.
> View attachment 91625
> View attachment 91626


If you buy new stuff and go out again, have a bad day, and decide to throw your stuff down the hole again, call me first and I'll come take it off your hands! (pm for phone number)!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Haha instead of throwing it all down the hole i have a new system i just loose all my stuff all over the ice i lost a rod reel and a coat at erie tuesday...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm going this afternoon..Ice is good for walking,,Hope to find a few!! Anyone else goin?? Not You Charlie,,I KNOW you aren't fishing the BIG lakes this year?? What are you waiting for?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Skunk,,on Ber.yesterday.... Not an Eye to be seen?? & as I was told,,Mil.,,no better... I imagined with the conditions we had,,at least 1 would come through the hole... NOPE!! Me & Jig,,got humbled.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

